# Vorhandenes System aufrüsten - GA Q35m, Q6600 @2,4ghz, GeForce Gtx 260, 6Gb DDR2



## JensHermy (1. Dezember 2014)

*Vorhandenes System aufrüsten - GA Q35m, Q6600 @2,4ghz, GeForce Gtx 260, 6Gb DDR2*

Hallo erstmal,

lese schon länger im Internet rum, wie ich mein bestehendes System an die neueren (Directx11) Spiele usw. Upgraden kann.
Habe nun auch einige Vorstellungen, was möglich wäre - wollte allerdings einmal von euch Fachleuten Meinungen sowie Verbesserungensvorschläge haben.
Also hier erstmal mein seid 12.2008 erworbenes System:
 2GB DDR2 TakeMS PC5300/667 CL 5 -       3x = 6GB Cooltek CT-K 2 Midi Tower, ATX, schwarz, ohne Netzteil EVGA e-Geforce GTX 260 55nm, 896MB, PCI-Express Gigabyte GA-Q35M-S2 ,Intel Q35, mATX, PCI-Express Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 boxed, 8192Kb, LGA775, 64bit, Kentsfield 
HV13103SDE Samsung HD103UJ 1TB 32MB SATA II HVR550XDE Xilence Power 550 Watt 



Habe die Daten aus dem Bestellformular kopiert, deshalb diese Linien. 
Möchte natürlich so wenig wie möglich neue Komponenten kaufen, sollte aber etwas überhaupt keinen Sinn machen, bleibt mir ja nichts weiter übrig. Es sollte auch kein High-End System werden. Mein Grundgedanke war, neue Grafikkarte (MSI GeForce GTX 970 Gaming 4G) und den Prozessor übertackten.

Natürlich ist das ganze schon in die Jahre gekommen, aber ich denke, mit der CPU und einem passendem OC Lüftungssystem sind da noch Leistungsreserven rauszukitzeln. 
Da das Board aber nicht OC fähig ist, ist dort schon das erste Problem. Habe noch in einem selbst zusammen gewürfeltem HTPC ein Asus P5B Board verbaut, ebenfalls mit Sockel 775 und einem Core2Duo 3Ghz. 

Nun weiß ich aber nicht, ob ich mir ins eigene Fleisch schneide, wenn ich z.B. das P5B mit dem Q6600 OC @ 3Ghz nutze, das Board aber mehr eine Bremse ist.
Wie oben erwähnt, möchte ich auf die MSI GeForce GTX 970 Gaming 4G wechseln. Das ist meiner Meinung nach im Moment die beste Preis/Leistungs Karte. (Wenn nicht, bitte aufklären)
Nochmal zusammenfassend wäre meine Vorstellung entweder:

Asus P5B mit Q6600 OC @ 3Ghz mit Lüftungsupgrade, GTX 970, 6GB DDR2 am (evtl. ein Riegel dazu kaufen, Platz wäre noch 1x)

oder

Q35m-S2 mit Q6600@ 2,4Ghz stocked, GTX 970, 6GB DDR2 am (evtl. ein Riegel dazu kaufen, Platz wäre noch 1x)

dritte Möglichkeit wäre:

neues Board, neuer Intel Core i7 - 4790K @ 4Ghz, GTX 970, neue Ram Speicher. <- da mir hier aber bewusst ist, dass es ne Stange Geld ist, wäre dass nur die letzte Alternative.

Vielleicht gibt es noch andere Boards, sodass Möglichkeit 1 mit nem anderen Board mehr Sinn macht. Dafür seid ihr jetzt da. Schreibt es so, wie es ist. Bin für jegliche Kritik offen 

Gruß


----------



## Shorty484 (1. Dezember 2014)

Also in das System noch Geld rein zu stecken ist nicht wirklich sinnvoll, dann lieber komplett neu kaufen. Willst Du denn wirklich übertakten? Wenn nicht würde auch ein Xeon 1231v3 als Prozessor reichen, der nimmt sich von der Leistung zum i7 fast nichts, ist aber billiger. Übertakten bringt jetzt nicht so wirklich viel, wie mancher vielleicht denkt .


----------



## JensHermy (1. Dezember 2014)

ich denke so, dass ich in spätestens 2 Jahre sowieso neu kaufen muss. Deshalb dachte ich, ich rüste jetzt etwas auf, damit ich die nächsten 2 Jahre Spielen kann.
Um dann in 2 Jahren ein komplettes System neu zukaufen. So würde ich jetzt neu kaufen und in 2 Jahren wieder Probleme bekommen.
Bin eigentlich auch kein Hardcore Gamer, spiele ab und zu mal DayZ und hauptsächlich möchte ich im Frühjahr Dying Light sowie Mitte 2015 Dead Island 2 spielen können.
Auf Ultra Settings kommt es mir auch nicht an, zumindest ist es kein muss. 
Naja, habe keine Ahnung in wie weit das Übertackten performance bringt. Aber rein logisch betrachtet denke ich, macht es schon etwas aus, ob der Prozessor mit 2,4 oder 3,0 Ghz Takt läuft.
Wie gesagt, es soll nur etwas Optimiert werden, da alle Spiele bis Directx 10 absolut problemlos spielbar waren. Natürlich nicht auf Ultra Settings, aber dass wird auch hauptsächlich an der Grafikkarte liegen.
Habe viel gelesen, dass der Q6600 optimal zum Übertackten ist. Wird der Prozessor in Zukunft so Krass an seine Grenzen gehen, dass er unbedingt durch einen neueren ersetzt werden muss?
Hätte gerne noch Infos zum meinem Vorhaben mit dem Board Wechsel. In wie weit unterscheidet sich das GA Q35m-s2 mit dem Asus P5b? Wollte diese Schiene in Verbindung mit der GTX 970 zumindest mal ausprobieren. Wenn das P5b am Ende ist, gibt es vielleicht gebrauchte alternativen? 
Natürlich verstehe ich, das viele jetzt denken - son Geizhals, will Zocken, aber nichts ausgeben. Allerdings bin ich Student und wie gesagt ab und zu mal am Zocken. Habe andere Prioritäten was das Geld betrifft und möchte demnach so wenig wie möglich im Moment Investieren.


----------



## Shorty484 (1. Dezember 2014)

Also wenn Du bis jetzt mit dem alten System ausgekommen bist, kommst Du mit einem neuen System die nächsten 4 Jahre locker hin. Der Q6600 würde die GTX 970 schon ausbremsen, selbst übertaktet, nicht allein wegen der GHz-Zahl sondern auch die veraltete Technik des Prozessors. Du brauchst Dir nur mal ein paar Systemanforderungen für neuere Spiele ansehen, da ist der Prozessor nicht unwichtig.

WENN, dann würde ich für das alte System maximal eine R9 280X nehmen und dann in 2 Jahren komplett aufrüsten. Dann ist auch eine neuere Generation Grafikkarten draußen, die besser sind als die GTX 970.

Die beiden Mainboards nehmen sich nicht viel, solltest Du problemlos tauschen können.


----------



## JensHermy (1. Dezember 2014)

Gut, das mit der Grafikkarte hört sich plausibel an. Da sie auch ungefähr die hälfte kostet, ist es eine sehr gute Idee.
Der Hauptgrund wieso ich die Boards tauschen will ist nur, damit ich den Q6600 übertackten kann.

 Mal angenommen, ich behalte mein System soweit bei und kaufe ne R9 280X.
Lohnt sich das Übertackten dann? Wenn es eh kaum spürbare FPS erhöhung mit sich bringt, kann ich mir das tauschen des Boards sparen und wie gesagt in 2 Jahren komplett aufrüsten. Anderer seits, habe ich beide Boards rumfliegen, dem HTPC juckt es nicht, der läuft mit dem Core2Duo einwandfrei. Als Lüfter hätte ich an einen Xigmatek Gaia SD 1283 gedacht. Was meint ihr?​


----------



## Shorty484 (1. Dezember 2014)

Wenn Du das alte System erst mal behälst, kannst Du ruhig übertakten, ein bisschen mehr Leistung bringts sicherlich, ob es nun wirklich merkbar ist, wirst Du dann sehen. Die 280X passt ganz gut und ist preislich angemessen. Bei der GTX 970 pulverst Du Geld für eine GraKa raus, die in dem alten System ihre Leistung bei weitem nicht entfalten kann und in 2 Jahren schon überholt sein wird. Und einen gehörigen Sprung machst Du mit der 280X auch.

Der Kühler ist bei dem Preis ok, so heiß sollte der Q6600 nicht werden.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Dezember 2014)

Also, ich würde da eher ne neue CPU + Board + RAM und "nur" eine Karte für 150€ holen und dann halt später Mal eine richtig gute neue, als dass Du jetzt eine GTX 970 nimmst, die du wegen der alten CPU nicht ganz ausreizen kannst, die in einigen, vor allem noch kommenden Spielen definitiv bremsen wird, vlt. sogar so stark, dass du maximal niedrige Details spielen kannst, obwohl die GTX 970 für maximale Details reichen würde.

Aber wenn du die CPU erst mal behalten willst, dann nimm lieber ne günstigere Karte. Selbst wenn Du merkst, dass Du doch "schon" in 6-12 Monaten auch die CPU erneuern musst, wäre eine R9 280X noch recht stark - die reicht ja schließlich aktuell für hohe bis maximale Details gut aus (zusammen mit ner Mittelklasse-CPU ab 150€)


----------

